# Sites in Portugal



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

Leaving for Portugal next tues, driving down thought France, into Spain then Portugal for 6 weeks.....What i need is their appear to be a few sites at ALBUFERIA , anyone reccomend a site there, also what about LAGOS.

Thanks for your assistance

TheWylieFox

[email protected]


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Have fun Tony, are you packing the M/Ds. Am thinking of a trip this next Jan / Feb myself to Portugal and am seeking the same information.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi wylie and Tony, I think that your best bet will be to buy the Roteiro campista campsite guide (5 or 6 Euros) available from campsites in Portugal.
Colin


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I forgot that you can also get site details from www.roteiro-campista.pt
I hope it helps
Colin


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the mag out & about has a write up on portugal from a m/homer with camp sites ect www.outandaboutlive.co.uk hope this is of help


----------



## 98214 (Mar 19, 2006)

*camping sites in portugal*

hello

have a look into www.roteiro-campista.pt
on lisbon area you have www.dosdin.pt/agirdin/uk


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lagos*

We were there last winter, no problem around Lagos, along the N125 west of the town.The roteira site south from the traffic lights got very wet but just west of the traffic lights is a larger site up on the bank. This had shade and sunny spots and is open all year. Does quite lot, but not exclusively, long term stays.

Can look out the exact details if you need them

Have good trip

Mike & Ann


----------

